# Two budgies out of eight are a bit anti-social



## razid (10 mo ago)

Hello! New member to the forum and looking for some advice. My mom recently got eight budgies. We have a pretty big cage for them (31" width, 20.5" depth, 38" height) and let them out for usually 2 or more hours a day. Two of the budgies are a bit more reclusive than the others and hang out by themselves more. My mom thought that it might help to get two more budgies that are similar colors to the two (one is mostly white with a bit of blue, and one is mostly yellow with a bit of green) and maybe the two new ones would become friends with them. But I'm worried that they're already a bit over crowded and maybe they need more space to be able to be more comfortable.

Any advice?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

More is definitely not the answer. The cage you have is no where near big enough for 8 birds, with that many in one cage you are asking for trouble, at a minimum you need 2 cages of that size and 4 would be better so each cage could house 2 birds. What are the genders of the birds, if you do not know, please post frontal pictures of all the birds taken without a flash and we can advise on the genders. The 2 that are more reclusive may be being bullied by others and in that cage there is no where to retreat to so they act withdrawn. How old are the birds, did you buy them all from one source?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*I completely agree with Cody. The budgies are overcrowded and you need to ensure you procure additional housing for them right away.
Were the birds from a breeder or a pet store? Why on earth did your mother get so many?
Do NOT get additional budgies.
Please post full-frontal, clear, in focus pictures taken in natural light - No Flash and No Direct Sunlight of each budgies' cere.
The males should be separated from the females to prevent breeding.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Each and every budgie has its own unique personality and temperament. Having birds in a domesticated situation means one must be extremely conscious of this fact. Not every budgie is going to get along with every other bird and you must be ready, willing and able to make the necessary accommodations should that prove to be the case. Often, one or more budgies will need to be cages separately from others.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## razid (10 mo ago)

Hey thanks for all the info! I will read through them, we are working on getting another cage that is at least as big as the one we currently have. I'll also send the pictures as soon as I can.

We got them at PetSmart, just in January. They are all pretty young. PetSmart said they didn't know the age but that they were all young. I would guess less than 6 months.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great information and advice above and I agree completely. It's great to have you here; its the best place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after reading through the above links, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us updated on how your budgies are doing. 

Best wishes!


----------

